# BUFFALO HORN COLLAR



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The water buffalo turned up today so started to work the horn.

I got a medium waterbuffalo horn and purchased some blanks at the same time .

The blanks will be for the collars on both the grifffin and dragon

The horn has been filed flat on one side and a hole drilled throughit for the threaded rod. and cut to a rough size with the tennonn saw and tried for a quick fit before shaping to the topper,.

The piece will be mounted to a shank so the diameter and the shape of the shank will fit the horn and the topper shsped to fit snugly on the shank. The horn will then be shaped to give a good flow from topper to shank and final shaping will be done to ensure a good transition.

The full horn will be used for a carving project.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The horn is going to look good when done. It make a nice transition material.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice work and a good idea. Gives me an idea of what to use my large antlers for.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I havnt used antler yet belive its hard to work than horn, but post some pics of your progress with it

But decided to do a bit more on the dragon the teeth need more depth and should be in the round more,also the lips on the dragon a bit box like mayby carve deeper in the ears ,see what the mood brings in the morning


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Since I haven't worked with horn, I can't make a comparison. However the antlers are softer than I would have guessed. You can easily cut them with a hacksaw and they sand easy.

LAter, Bill


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Only worked rams horn and water buffalo ,if you boil them you can bend it .So if you cut a slice off rams horn you can heat with a heat gun up and bend it with your fingers its pretty easy. interested to se how you tackle the antler


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

I doubt you could boil an antler and have it flexible. I've used antler primarily as toppers and mounted them with steel rod and epoxy.

LAter, Bill


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have some Bison(buffalo). I got it to make pens with. But I have been thinking about using it in a stick. Just not sure how yet.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have not used bison , very much like cow horn i suppose hollow inside .should challenege you .looking forward to see what you come up with

The antlers here are mainly used as thumb sticks havnt seen anything else done with them yet, but theres always a 1st


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

carving the buffalo horn to shape ready for fiting to a shank , just needs slight modifing and a good polish.Poor picture quality both atken at the same time ?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Managed to get into the workshop this week trying to finish of the collars for the dragon and griffin

The griffin collar is done polished up well cut the collar for the dragon have yet to shape it

The more friction you apply to the buffalo horn the more smell becomes noticeable in a confined space , but using the rasp you cant notice it much

Theres some nice flecks of white in the buffalo horn which i hoped it would polish up well , it does give a nice glossy apperance when using a cotton wheel buffing and some car polish

both the dragon and griffin needs a few more coats of varnish before mounting

Theres a lot of deviation in the colours on the photo all taken at the same time ?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Both look great cobalt. I favor the dragon. I think it is expression. Horn will polish up and look good with those two.


----------

